# how much of what to feed goats??



## that's*satyrical (Sep 8, 2011)

I am new to the goat world. I will have 2 new nigerian dwarfs this coming weekend. One is a doe, we think she is bred though we are not 100% positive yet. One is the buck that is the daddy. Right now they are eating a mix of 2 different types of goat pellets (I already prepared the mix & it's ready to go) I was wondering how much to feed them, especially the doe as she progresses in her pregnancy. Obviously I'll start them on what they are already eating grain wise, but if they look too thin or robust how much do I adjust?? I got them a bale of regular/mix hay to start with. If I let them forage brush (unlimited) & have pasture for an hour or 2 a day is hay still necessary? How do you all feel about alfalfa pellets? Are they a good enough hay substitute? We don't have too much room for hay storage just yet so those may be easier if they are an option. Thanks so much!!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 8, 2011)

Make any grain changes gradually, over several days.  As for alfalfa pellets, think of those as more of a "grain" as far as food for goats goes....the rumen, that large stomach compartment that all cud chewing animals have, needs longer pieces to work properly, and the finely chopped alfalfa that is in pellets just won't do it.


----------



## elevan (Sep 8, 2011)

Age and condition play a major role in how much to feed.  Make any changes slowly.  As to what...read the goat feeding discussion (link in my signature) to get some ideas of what other members here feed their goats.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the link. Very helpful!!


----------



## kstaven (Sep 8, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks for the link. Very helpful!!


FAQ thread has a bunch of goat related links.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 8, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I am new to the goat world. I will have 2 new nigerian dwarfs this coming weekend. One is a doe, we think she is bred though we are not 100% positive yet. One is the buck that is the daddy. Right now they are eating a mix of 2 different types of goat pellets (I already prepared the mix & it's ready to go) I was wondering how much to feed them, especially the doe as she progresses in her pregnancy. Obviously I'll start them on what they are already eating grain wise, but if they look too thin or robust how much do I adjust?? I got them a bale of regular/mix hay to start with. If I let them forage brush (unlimited) & have pasture for an hour or 2 a day is hay still necessary? How do you all feel about alfalfa pellets? Are they a good enough hay substitute? We don't have too much room for hay storage just yet so those may be easier if they are an option. Thanks so much!!


A doe's nutritional needs really don't change until the last month of gestation.  Hopefully you have a roundabout due date on her, but even if you don't does tend to start developing an udder around 30 days prior to kidding, so it'll give you a good idea of when to start working up her grain ration.  You'll want to both a) keep up with the needs of her her rapidly growing fetuses and b) have her at her milking ration when she kids so as not to cause rumen upset when she's at the all you can eat milkstand buffet.

Unless your buck is working (which he shouldn't be if your gal is bred), he may not need to be grained.  An ample ration of alfalfa is usually enough to keep bucks in good condition.  Whether he gets grained or not, the most important thing is to maintain proper Ca ratios so as to prevent urinary calculi.  Grains are very high in phosphorous, so that has to be offset by calcium rich alfalfa.  We like to up the alfalfa and add in beet pulp (balanced Ca) when bucks are working.  This keeps them in good flesh with just a small amount of grain.

Alfalfa pellets are a suitable alternative to alfalfa hay, but not for hay entirely.  They need the long stemmed roughage, so if you're feeding pellets you'll want to also provide grass hay.  How much really depends on the quantity and quality of the available forage.  Folks with plenty of quality forage may not need to offer hay at all for parts of the year.  There are times where we're able to feed alfalfa hay and other times when we feed pellets.  In either case, good hay makes a world of difference.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 8, 2011)

Our situation is a little different in that our does never come fully off milking rations. Does that are dry and/or pregnant still go through the milking parlor twice a day after the lactating does, so we can keep a very close eye on condition. It adds a lot of time to the chore but I personally feel it is worth it and keeps the does in the routine.

We are lucky in that hay is just being introduced into the goats diet now. One of the good things about living on a mountain valley with a very mild micro-climate for the region.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 9, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Our situation is a little different in that our does never come fully off milking rations. Does that are dry and/or pregnant still go through the milking parlor twice a day after the lactating does, so we can keep a very close eye on condition. It adds a lot of time to the chore but I personally feel it is worth it and keeps the does in the routine.


Sounds like a great way to assess health regularly and keep them in their milking routine.    One could always substitute alfalfa pellets for grain if they're getting to be overconditioned.  Do you take a break in the routine when you're drying them off?


----------



## kstaven (Sep 9, 2011)

We are never drying off the whole herd at the same time. Stagger the breeding across a 3 month period. I don't grain at milking time.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 9, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> We are never drying off the whole herd at the same time. Stagger the breeding across a 3 month period. I don't grain at milking time.


I mean a break for the individual doe.  Routinely does stop getting grained at drying off so as to decrease production... If your gals aren't grained at milking then what is in their milking ration on the stand?


----------



## kstaven (Sep 9, 2011)

Alfalfa pellet and sprouts. Did the same with the jerseys and they produce very well.

Now I understand what you meant. We cut out the milking time ration and go to once a day milking and then every other day. Still fight with most of the does to dry them off at that. Forage around here is far too good. With a number of does we have had to resort to penning and just hay feed.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 10, 2011)

Then once they're dry they go back to the milk stand/milk ration routine?  I do think it's a nice way to keep tabs on everyone's body condition and general health.  You can always check FAMACHA scores, grab the hoof nippers, etc at the time without going out of their routine. Plus the does aren't going to act like pills when they readjust at freshening.  

Q: do you grain anyone or just the alfalfa pellets and sprouts?  We've actually moved away from feeding a pelleted ration to our milkers as well and have been happy with the results.  But they are still getting oats on the stand.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Grain is a last resort ration around here. Once they are dry it is back to routine. It does make life easier, as you suggest.


----------

